# Lookie at what my better 1/2 brought home for me



## Holly2015 (May 5, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2019)

Nice


----------



## chilerelleno (May 5, 2019)

Woooooweee, them buggers are HOT... Ask me how I know.


----------



## Inscrutable (May 5, 2019)

Could you get him for assault with a deadly weapon?


----------



## crazymoon (May 5, 2019)

H2015, Some scorchers coming up! :)


----------



## sigmo (May 5, 2019)

Ouch!

Is there a background check and/or waiting period before you can take possession of those?  :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2019)

I love the Flavor Chiles can bring to a party but once you get over 500,000 Scoville, I got to ask...WHY??? I guy, I worked with, was trying to Impress a girl by eating a Whole Ghost Pepper. While He was Puking and Moaning, I left with the Girl!!!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 5, 2019)

Wow! You sure can handle the heat!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 5, 2019)

Holly2015

while most folks consider offal awful, but I'll stand with you and select others to sing the praises of the lesser used organ meats.
And for danged sure the chiles too, but the Kobe...  That's above my pay grade.


----------



## sigmo (May 5, 2019)

As you eat more hot pepper, you do build a tolerance for it.

Years ago, where I worked, a group of us went to a particular restaurant for lunch several times per week.   A guy who worked at a bar across the street from that restaurant came over every day and made a big batch of the best green chili I've ever had.  We would always get a cup of green chili to go with every meal we ate there, and that stuff was HOT!

My mouth, innards, and "exit" became used to it, and it didn't bother me in the least.  But we took one of the boss men with us one day and encouraged him to try the green chili.  He took one bite, and claimed to be in pain the rest of the day and the next morning, as well.

Since I've not been exposed to that stuff, I've lost my tolerance for really hot chilies, and am a "lightweight" again.  But I do love the flavors and aromas good chilies can bring to a dish.

I'm pretty sure I would not be able to handle Carolina Reapers!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 6, 2019)

I grew ghosts for my first time last year and I hope to grow them again. Never tried a Reaper. Habaneros are my usual favorites.


----------

